# Bunny Nails... For Owners!



## Lynne_Bunny (Aug 30, 2013)

Thought people might appreciate my new nails, all fancy for my leaving party tomorrow! We will see if Peter agrees! 



Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 30, 2013)

They're awesome!


----------



## Srecko (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice!!! You do that yourself?


----------



## Lynne_Bunny (Aug 30, 2013)

They are nail stickers, will check the artists name! Is actually a pack of woodland creatures!

You might like this though, my friend makes custom nail stickers (decals) and if you send in a photo she can turn it into a little decal. Meaning you can literally have your own bunny on your nails! I was going to get Peter nails and wear them on his birthday! Haha she also has tupac, ryan gosling, dwight from the office.... You got a photo she can make it happen! 

http://www.diynails.co.uk/collections/handmade-decals/products/custom-decals

Will totally post my Peter nail come October  


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Srecko (Aug 31, 2013)

That's awesome!! My boyfriend says, "Hell, _*I*_ want Ryan Gosling on my fingernails!"


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## WMCrabbitry (Oct 15, 2013)

Cute nails


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 16, 2013)

Love the nail decorations!


----------



## Dashie (Oct 16, 2013)

Cute!!


----------



## Daisy-Henry (Oct 17, 2013)

I want mine done! Haha, may look on eBay for some rabbit stickers now .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Rosies Rabbitry (Nov 22, 2013)

Why cant I cut your nails instead of you cutting mine?


----------

